# 64 Tempest Gas Tank



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

I am new to this forum and I know this post is not specific to GTO but my 64 Tempest question is relevant. My new gas tank arrived today and I have a question. It appears that the filler pipe is installed crooked. Here is a photo showing how the filler pipe is twisted/slanted to the left (driver's side). I won't know if it fits until I remove my old one but my old one doesn't seem to have this crooked pipe. Any advice as to if there is a problem here or not?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It may have been damaged during shipping, I have a new tank for my 66 and when it was shipped the tank was in a box with the neck sticking out of the top of the box. You could try bending it, send the tank back to the supplier or allign the neck in the opening before tightning the mounting straps. I'll look at mine tomorrow to verify that it is not bent.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

I decided to take the old tank out now rather than later even though it may be years before final installation  . The new tank definately has had the pipe installed at an angle. Photos below show new and old so you can see what I mean. So, I took the new tank (with bubble wrap still in place so as not to scratch) and jacked it up into position. There does seem to be enough clearance between the frame rails to install the tank as is (see photos below). Once I remove the bubble wrap the open end of the pipe will slip up into position. Considering that I am in Ontario, Canada and the tank came from California I think I'll suck it up and avoid the border hastle again.

Phil


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would try to bend the tube back to where it should be, maybe slide a 3 or 4 inch 10 ft stick of PVC pipe over the tube and slowly bend it. The old gas cap on the tube may prevent the top of the tube from distorting. Also, the tank will rust if it is not painted, here is the paint I've used on mine;

http://www.yearone.com/serverfiles/part.asp?pid=EW10030Z&c=0&e=0&cat=5&hid=523AN65475


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

05GTO said:


> I would try to bend the tube back to where it should be, maybe slide a 3 or 4 inch 10 ft stick of PVC pipe over the tube and slowly bend it. The old gas cap on the tube may prevent the top of the tube from distorting. Also, the tank will rust if it is not painted, here is the paint I've used on mine;
> 
> http://www.yearone.com/serverfiles/part.asp?pid=EW10030Z&c=0&e=0&cat=5&hid=523AN65475


I'm a little concerned that bending may end up breaking the weld between the pipe and the tank. Thanks for the lead on paint.

Phil


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

*64 Tempest Gas Tank - Final Note*

FYI,

Out of curiosity, I have contacted both the seller of my new tank and the Manufacturer (in Canada). It appears that all of their in stock tanks have an angle on the filler pipe as does the OEM tank in the library of the Manufacturer. I guess that I will never know why the new tank differs from my original tank. Unless of course the old tank in my car was replaced at some point in the past? Anyone currently have the tank out of their 64 or 65 and could check against my photos posted above? Probably academic at this point since I do think that my new tank will fit.

Phil


----------

